# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "get out" in Russian?

## Роберт

I have a movie in Russian with English subtitles so I hear the words for "get out" but can not write the words. The Russian words sound like ---bo-ka-di----as I try to sound it out. Can someone post the proper Russian wording?  ::

----------


## Cadenza

"уходи, убирайся!"

----------


## Kushnikov

It might be выйти which is sort of pronounced like Vieytey.

----------


## Basil77

Пошёл вон!
Прочь [отсюда]! 
But looks like Robert heard  "Уходи" (u-kha-dee)

----------


## Роберт

The movie situation is a man is telling a woman to get out of his house. She has upset him and he feels insulted.  The subtitle says "get out".

----------


## it-ogo

> But looks like Robert heard  "Уходи" (u-kha-dee)

 +1 
(hhhhhhhhh)

----------


## Роберт

I think Basil77 is correct.  It is an interjection.
And there is a popular song by  Zhenya Otradnaya ---  Женя Отрадная ?

----------


## Роберт

"Уходи (и дверь закрой)" is her song. 
Спасибо, Basil77

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Отрадная - Уходи и дверь закрой

----------


## Alex_PK

Get out 
Some variants: 
Уходи, уйди (neutral)
Убирайся, пошел (пошла) вон, пошел (пошла) прочь. (rude)
Уматывай, проваливай, свали, канай отсюда (slang)

----------


## chaika

Watch the movie Cuckoo and you will hear пшолты!

----------


## Basil77

> Watch the movie Cuckoo and you will hear пшолты!

 "Пошёл ты.. " doesn't mean "get out" btw.  ::  It's more close to "get lost".

----------


## chaika

Basil77 - thanks, I was thinking "get outa here".

----------

